# someone in our bully community needs help



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

After the tornado that ripped apart her home { while her and her daughters and dogs where there hiding in the bathtub and closets } in Joplin missouri. her dog minaj who just had 3 pups may have run off , they have been searching for her dead or alive but nothing yet , she is desperatley seeking her dog , if anyone has found her or sees her please call Nicole 417-291-2033. The pups apparently are ok and are with another serrogate but minaj is very much loved and as much stress and heartbreak this family is going through right now the only thing they really want is minaj back. This was featured last night on BTK's show but thought for those who may have missed it and live in or around that area could maybe help keep there eyes open for her. My heart goes out to all of you who may be effected by this as well.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for posting this, Rangel Dangel. Nicole's story gave me goosebumps. I talked to her via text last night and she is extremely grateful for all the amazing support. I really hope she finds her Manij!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

i feel so bad for her and her kids, she said everyone keeps asking her what she needs and she just wants peace of mind in knowing where Minaj is. Waiting to see if justin or anyone gets a paypal going so we can start posting for donations { and donate } , id do it but makes more sense if either she has the money go directly to her or like justin said he can get and bring stuff to her , so money goes to him so he can go buy what they need. really nice he has volunteered to fill the horse trailer and bring it too them.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Dang man Sorry to hear. I sure hope they luck out & find the dog. Hopefully she is just be hiding in fear


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> i feel so bad for her and her kids, she said everyone keeps asking her what she needs and she just wants peace of mind in knowing where Minaj is. Waiting to see if justin or anyone gets a paypal going so we can start posting for donations { and donate } , id do it but makes more sense if either she has the money go directly to her or like justin said he can get and bring stuff to her , so money goes to him so he can go buy what they need. really nice he has volunteered to fill the horse trailer and bring it too them.


I'll text Justin and see about the Paypal.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Is there anything else they need? I'm sure donations help but what about food, blankets, pillows, etc? Well I guess that'd be hard to send to 

Can't wait til they get a link


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Justin volunteered to fill up his horse trailer full of anything , they need it all Ill attach some pics of what there place looks like, paypal works for those of us not in the area to get stuff to them , also If we can send the money to justin and he can go get whatthey need that might be better as well as he said sending cash to them there isnt anywhere to even get what they need.

where they hid in the bathtub

























she has 2 young girls I believe { I havent gotten there sizes yet , someone asked her for them so waiting to get those} But clothes would obviously be needed , they lost it all so anything would help im sure. if you would like to get intouch with Justin if your in the area and can donate items ask lauren she could probably put you intouch with him.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG how sad. I can't even imagine. I'm with Lex, do they need food, blankets, or maybe clothing for them and the kids? I would love to help out too.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Those pics are crazy sad!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Her kids need clothes. Talking to her now I'll let y'all know sizes.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

that wall against where they were in the tub was the only wall left standing in there home , the only thing that protected them , on the other side of the wall the tornado left two sticks stuck in it in the shape of a cross, they were really being watched over that day.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I have the Paypal link, but I am going to okay it with Dave before I post it.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I have the Paypal link, but I am going to okay it with Dave before I post it.


:goodpost::clap:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

PM me and I'll give you the paypal address until I get permission from Dave if anyone would like to donate. This girl really needs any help she can get.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I just spoke with Nicole and she told me that Minaj didn't make it 
My heart goes out to her she is devastated.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

OMG Im so sorry for her thats very sad. Atleast she finally got the closure she needed on that , I hope the pups pull through strong for her maybe some bright light at the end of this if she can have a legacy of her girl in the babys. if you talk to her again , tell her the whole community is behind them and thinking of them.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Her kids need clothes. Talking to her now I'll let y'all know sizes.


I have TONS of gently used clothes. I litterally went through my closet a few weeks ago & almost went to goodwill but I figured I'd hang on to them just incase



angelbaby said:


> that wall against where they were in the tub was the only wall left standing in there home , the only thing that protected them , on the other side of the wall the tornado left two sticks stuck in it in the shape of a cross, they were really being watched over that day.


OMG D:... Those poor ppl 



pitbullmamanatl said:


> I have the Paypal link, but I am going to okay it with Dave before I post it.


Okay...


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I just spoke with Nicole and she told me that Minaj didn't make it
> My heart goes out to her she is devastated.


...I'm at a loss of words. just sucks


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

justin passed along his number to hand out for any of you wanting to donate items , Im not sure if I need Daves permission to post a number so you can PM for it , until I hear its ok to post it , or lauren has the number as well.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

She has 2 girls and their sizes are 5T or small and 10-12 so t-shirt sizes would be a small and a large. If anyone would like to send anything PM me for the address.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Dave may not be on here for awhile so go ahead and post the donation info. I am so sorry for their loss and I would like to help donate.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Donations may be sent via paypal to:
[email protected]

Thank you everybody!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm so sorry for the loss. These storms are crazy scary. I hate that the dog passed but I am grateful that the family all made it safe & sound. If the dog could have chosen, I'm sure it would have gladly laid its life down for that family. My heart goes out to them.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh wow Lauren this is horrible. Please pass on my condolences to Nicole and her family. I will donate something when the link to the fund is posted up.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok cool I see the link I will donate something now!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Lauren did you find out the sizes for the girls? I am going through my daughter's closet tonight I just went and bought her new clothes. I can send her some stuff. Please let me know.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I believe it was small {5T}in girls and a large {10-12) in girls


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> I believe it was small {5T}in girls and a large {10-12) in girls


MhM^^^^^^^^



pitbullmamanatl said:


> She has 2 girls and their sizes are 5T or small and 10-12 so t-shirt sizes would be a small and a large. If anyone would like to send anything PM me for the address.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

wow, so horrible, I feel so sad for their loss and do happy they made it out safe. Did the puppies make it OK? So sad, I will donate something on Friday when I get paid. Poor pup, must have been so scary!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

i believe the pups are doing ok , not sure if they got a serrogate or if they are bottle feeding though. { i think I read onher page they are at another kennel with a new momma dog} and I believe all her other dogs were ok as well thankfully.{ minaj was found under one of the kid beds she had most likely gotten scared and tried to seek shelter there, poor girl}


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> i believe the pups are doing ok , not sure if they got a serrogate or if they are bottle feeding though. { i think I read onher page they are at another kennel with a new momma dog} and I believe all her other dogs were ok as well thankfully.{ minaj was found under one of the kid beds she had most likely gotten scared and tried to seek shelter there, poor girl}


ugh, breaks my heart.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Heartbreaking story. My condolences to the family. Those pics are scary!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am so sorry. I am Pming you now Lauren. I have a 6 year old so we have cloths we can send.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

any clothes or food can be sent to this address , or any other items to be donated 
6610 E. Hwy 32
El Dorado Springs, MO 64744


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

angelbaby said:


> any clothes or food can be sent to this address , or any other items to be donated
> 6610 E. Hwy 32
> El Dorado Springs, MO 64744


Thanks so much Angel for posting this up. I am sending out some stuff tomorrow


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> any clothes or food can be sent to this address , or any other items to be donated
> 6610 E. Hwy 32
> El Dorado Springs, MO 64744


Thanks for posting the address, Rangel. I'm not home right now and on my phone so didn't have address on hand. Thank you Holly, Sadie, Lisa, Candra, and everyone else who is donating and/or anything. I am amazed but not surprised by everyone's kind gestures and Nicole is truly grateful. This is why this forum kicks all other forum booties!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Thanks for posting the address, Rangel. I'm not home right now and on my phone so didn't have address on hand. Thank you Holly, Sadie, Lisa, Candra, and everyone else who is donating and/or anything. I am amazed but not surprised by everyone's kind gestures and Nicole is truly grateful. This is why this forum kicks all other forum booties!


Agreed I have cross posted on another forum and a few mods over there are trying to help out in different ways but I havent seen any forum really rally together like this one has.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanx for posting the address. I will get some stuff together and sent out for those kids.

Everyone who is donating money please remember that $5 HELPS! Don't feel bad if you can't help much, all that little bit adds up and means alot to someone who has lost everything.

What are the adults sizes? I am sure they need clothes as well.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

American_Pit13 said:


> Thanx for posting the address. I will get some stuff together and sent out for those kids.
> 
> Everyone who is donating money please remember that $5 HELPS! Don't feel bad if you can't help much, all that little bit adds up and means alot to someone who has lost everything.
> 
> What are the adults sizes? I am sure they need clothes as well.


:goodpost: Please Guy's come on we all need to help this family. Anyone of us could have been in this same situation anything helps like Holly said the small stuff add's up. This forum is awesome! I feel so good knowing at the end of the day we can help at least one person.

Holly I didn't even think to ask about Adult clothes. Heck they lost everything so I am sure they could use just about anything.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I believe nicole is a 18-20 size and size 8 shoes she is a single momma , she is asking for stuff for her kids but all you mommas know how we put our kids 1st all the time , she needs stuff as well.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thats my size so I have some things I can send her.

We had 3 tornadoes here in my little county today that NEVER has tornadoes so I really feel for what this woman is going through. We were lucky to not have damage luckily.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Now I have a use for all my 18-20 clothes I have a ton of really nice stuff can we confirm her size?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I am texting her now to confirm size


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Just talked to Nicole and she confirms size 18-20 for her. She is crying, but overwhelmed with joy at everyone's kindness. Thanks again y'all!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I saw this on Facebook. I will repost around there!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks xiakho we have cross posted to a few forums and fb if anyone else has anywhere to cross post please do , copy and paste whatever info you need to.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I just sent a donation through paypal and the clothes are on their way to her! Please keep us up to date on how they are doing.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Any luck yet?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Via Nicole's FB:


> *This last week has been Amazing!! I can't believe how much support & love I have in my life. My family, friends, church family, bully family...
> *


Thank you again to all of you who showed support! Y'all really made an impact on her life!


----------



## Joleigh (Oct 1, 2010)

What all do they need I can see if I can pull some contacts and get a donation drive here going for them! My mother lost her home to a tree because of a tornado lastmonth so I am VERY sympathetic. I might can get some none essentials too toys ect.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Just found out some sad news today about Nicole's other dog, Theo, the male who was with her in the bathroom during the tornado. He went missing 3 or 4 days after storm from the backyard where she was staying. She found him but he did not make it either. She lost both of her doggies  So sad I could not even imagine that! She is a strong woman!

RIP Theo


----------

